# Drilled 4 With 1 Shot



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here you go Goob!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Rob, you have too much time in your hands! But, I like it!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*We should put this in Big Game*

Oh, you got me on that one!

.


----------

